
Who wants to lay flowers at Alan Turing's statue in Manchester for his Birthday? - joereddington
Alan Turing&#x27;s Birthday is on the 23rd of June.  We&#x27;re going to make it special.<p>Every year, people pledge bunches of flowers to be placed at Alan Turing&#x27;s statue in Mancheste, UK for his birthday. In the process we raise money for the amazing charity Special Effect(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.specialeffect.org.uk&#x2F;), which helps people with disabilities access computer games.<p>Since 2013 we&#x27;ve raised about £5,600 doing this, and we&#x27;d like 2019 to be our biggest year ever. Anyone who wants to get involved is welcome. Donations are made up of £3.50 to cover the cost of the flowers and a £13 charity contribution to Special Effect for a total of £16.50.<p>If you&#x27;d like a bunch of flowers placed in your name you can donate (or see how much we&#x27;ve raised so far) at our PayPal Pool(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paypal.com&#x2F;pools&#x2F;c&#x2F;8eTTX8a5eq)<p>Reddit and some previous donors have raised over £1,000 this year, would HN like to send flowers?
======
bardera
This is a lovely initiative. Thanks for sharing.

